# How do i use finishing sauce?



## macandrews (Jan 25, 2017)

i have smoked a few butts over the last year i have started smoking, and just now made a finishing sauce.  The finishing sauce i used is apple cider vinegar, a little brown sugar, some water, ketchup, pepper, red pepper flakes.  Simple right?  

When do i put the sauce on it?  When i pull it and set it out, when people are ready to eat it - let them put it on themselves, or if i fridge it over night, do i put it on the night before?  

My real question in addition to these, is do i put the finishing sauce on the pulled pork before i freeze it for use in a few months, or put the sauce on after thawing the pork for use?

By the way, i found these butts for $.99 a pound.  Why am i telling you?  I'm telling everyone:) i haven't seen it that cheap ever


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2017)

I always put it on when I pull it.

You can leave a bottle on the table when you serve it for those who want a little more.

If your going to freeze it I would still put it on when you pull it.

And when you thaw & reheat it you may want to add a little more.

Al


----------



## sauced (Mar 15, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I always put it on when I pull it.
> 
> You can leave a bottle on the table when you serve it for those who want a little more.
> 
> ...


Same here....to me a finishing sauce is a must for pp


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 15, 2017)

I use it at the time of the pull to add some additional moisture.  Like Sauced, I also leave some out if folks want it.


----------



## joe black (Mar 15, 2017)

Sorry Al and Charlie, but if I'm going to freeze any butt, I wait until it's ready to serve before I add a finishing sauce.  I think the vinegar in the sauce has a tendency to make the meat mushy if it is on the meat for an extended time.

I only use finishing sauce to keep the meat a little moist.  I don't use it to add any flavor.  With that in mind, I don't put finishing sauce on the table.  If anything, I just put out a little sweet tomato based sauce with a slight hint of heat.(built from Jeffs recipe).


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 16, 2017)

Joe Black said:


> Sorry Al and Charlie, but if I'm going to freeze any butt, I wait until it's ready to serve before I add a finishing sauce. I think the vinegar in the sauce has a tendency to make the meat mushy if it is on the meat for an extended time.
> 
> I only use finishing sauce to keep the meat a little moist. I don't use it to add any flavor. With that in mind, I don't put finishing sauce on the table. If anything, I just put out a little sweet tomato based sauce with a slight hint of heat.(built from Jeffs recipe).


Joe, I didn't see Charlie suggesting freezing with the finishing sauce added:  he simply stated that he used it when he pulled the pork, and left some out for those who wanted to add more.  That said, I agree with your concept about freezing the meat with the vinegar added--its acidic properties turns meat to mush as you described.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2017)

I've never had a problem with the PP getting mushy when it's reheated.

However I only use about 1/4-1/2 cup of SoFlaQ'uers finishing sauce on an 8-10 lb. butt.

I've always done it that way.

Al


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 16, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I've never had a problem with the PP getting mushy when it's reheated.
> 
> However I only use about 1/4-1/2 cup of SoFlaQ'uers finishing sauce on an 8-10 lb. butt.
> 
> ...


Others have, Al, myself included.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## joe black (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm sorry that I started a war.  Al and Charlie know me better than that.  I just was offering my $0.02.  Everyone has their own preferences and that's what they should do.  Cook to the tastes of your family and friends.    Thumbs Up


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 17, 2017)

Joe Black said:


> I'm sorry that I started a war. Al and Charlie know me better than that. I just was offering my $0.02. Everyone has their own preferences and that's what they should do. Cook to the tastes of your family and friends.


No war, heck, not even a decent battle yet!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Fat side up or down?  That WILL get one going!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I was agreeing with you, the acidic sauces (vinegar based) will definitely break down the meat and seriously change the texture.  The sauce I use has a little vinegar in it, but it's mostly pork broth based that I derive from boiling down the bones and crispy stuff.


----------

